# Eating then spitting litter onto himself.



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dally will literally chew up his litter and then spit it all over himself. he will lick it into his quills then run around to get it to dry, why is he doing this? and now he isnt drinking much water, and he rolls like a cat in the litter too.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

the spitting is called anointing, all hedgehogs do it its normal. Its what they do when they like something or have something new , or something smelly.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Although annointing is perfectly normal for a hedgie...I would be concerned about Dally ingesting some of the litter too. I'm assuming you use CareFresh or something similar? If eaten, the litter can cause impactions and block the bowels...so, I would keep a very close eye on Dally to make sure that he isn't actually eating the litter.  

If you do need to change, fleece is a great option!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I personally would say to just make the switch right now to prevent any potential problems. He may stop the behavior, he may not. I suggest trying to use a couple folded up pieces of paper towel for the litter pan if you aren't ready to go out and buy fleece. Keep an eye on that too, though - my hedgie likes to tear up paper towel and scatter it all over her cage. There were so many pieces of paper towel everywhere that I couldn't tell if she was eating it or just tearing it up and throwing it around like confetti. :roll:


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

im not sure if he is eating it, but he chews it up and spits it onto his quills and it drys on them, hes doing it on purpose and im not sure why. its clay litter, im not sure what the brand is but its just plain clay.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

as i said before hes annointing its a normal hedgehog behavior


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

SpiritWolves1 said:


> im not sure if he is eating it, but he chews it up and spits it onto his quills and it drys on them, hes doing it on purpose and im not sure why. its clay litter, im not sure what the brand is but its just plain clay.


Clay litter, which is usually clumping, is not really recommended. Especially if he is anointing like that with it. I'd be afraid that it's getting lodged into his mouth.

I'd suggest using something else as litter.

EDIT:
I just also wanted to add that it's not recommended because it can get stuck onto hedgie boy parts and cause issues.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I too suggest taking out the clay litter, and use paper towels for the time being.
There have been at least one case of something getting caught in boy parts, and causing the hedgie to self mutilate. If he's rolling around in it, it's even more dangerous and the possibility of something getting lodged goes up.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks guys, i already took it out and ripped up some paper towels and put them in there the cage is set up so the wheel is in the back right corner and the igloo in the back left corner. the litter box is facing the back right corner and the back of its facing the bed ( so its stays cleaner) and a tunnel is on the back of the litter box to keep him from tipping it over. the water dish is in the curve of the tunnel and the food is over by the bed. i will post pics soon, i gotta get my sister to let me use her camera, mine broke. :/


----------

